# Tajon Maltese



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Can anyone give references about Tajon Maltese Breeder. I am thinking about a puppy from her. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ Jun 21 2009, 12:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794660


> Can anyone give references about Tajon Maltese Breeder. I am thinking about a puppy from her. Any advice will be appreciated.[/B]


She is one of my favorite if not my favorite breeder she has always been very open and easy to talk to. She always answers emails even if it's a day or two late but she answers. She currently has 2 boys and a girl available. Several members have pups from her.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My Soda Pop is from Ta Jon. Tammy is a wonderful person to work with and she knows her dogs and pedigrees impressively well. I would not hesitate to go back to her. Feel free to PM me if you have specific questions. Here is Soda (Jami's Carbonated Beverage, CGC, CD, RN)











Roo is from another breeder but out of a Ta Jon stud.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Tammy has beautiful dogs and has had some of the top show dogs in recent years. I know show people that have her beautiful dogs also. Tammy loves her dogs.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

my paddy is from tajon too! she was spot on in describing his personality. he's very sweet and playful - good combo of both. we'll play like crazy, and then he'll cuddle on my lap (like now!) 

i had a great experience with her. she's very friendly and knowledgeable. i would not hesitate to go back to her in the future!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Soda, Roo, and Paddy are all BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I do not have a Tajon, unfortunately, but I do admire the Tajon look very very much!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Hopefully more SM members will post here...Wishing you good luck!!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 20 2009, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794667


> QUOTE (janettandamber @ Jun 21 2009, 12:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794660





> Can anyone give references about Tajon Maltese Breeder. I am thinking about a puppy from her. Any advice will be appreciated.[/B]


She is one of my favorite if not my favorite breeder she has always been very open and easy to talk to. She always answers emails even if it's a day or two late but she answers. *She currently has 2 boys and a girl available*. Several members have pups from her. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I didn't see any on her website??


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (bbry @ Jun 21 2009, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795170


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 20 2009, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794667





> QUOTE (janettandamber @ Jun 21 2009, 12:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794660





> Can anyone give references about Tajon Maltese Breeder. I am thinking about a puppy from her. Any advice will be appreciated.[/B]


She is one of my favorite if not my favorite breeder she has always been very open and easy to talk to. She always answers emails even if it's a day or two late but she answers. *She currently has 2 boys and a girl available*. Several members have pups from her. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I didn't see any on her website??
[/B][/QUOTE]

She doesn't have them posted yet. She was going to send me pics.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm not in the market but I love to look at them. :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (bbry @ Jun 21 2009, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795183


> I'm not in the market but I love to look at them. :wub:[/B]



I know I need a puppy fix every now and then. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mk&presley (May 5, 2009)

Presley is a Tajon baby and my mom's Hope is too. We LOVE Tammy and her dogs are wonderful. I just told my Mom the other day that Presley was worth every penny after having had her for a month now. She's smart, playful, loving, and sweet to everyone she meets. We've been to baseball games, art festivals, etc and I hear nothing but oohs and ahhs over her. My vet told me that Presley is one of the most beautiful dogs he's ever seen and I may be biased but I couldn't agree more!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Tammys dogs are wonderful, i espically love her show boy dogs Beautiful :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I wouln't purchase from Tajon. Sorry to be the only negative review.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 22 2009, 01:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795352


> I wouln't purchase from Tajon. Sorry to be the only negative review. [/B]


your not the only one, I wouldn't either. but her dogs are beautiful.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Jadey @ Jun 22 2009, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795360


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 22 2009, 01:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795352





> I wouln't purchase from Tajon. Sorry to be the only negative review. [/B]


your not the only one, I wouldn't either. but her dogs are beautiful.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have to presume you both have a reason. Could you share it (providing it is first hand of course).


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jun 22 2009, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795394


> QUOTE (Jadey @ Jun 22 2009, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795360





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 22 2009, 01:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795352





> I wouln't purchase from Tajon. Sorry to be the only negative review. [/B]


your not the only one, I wouldn't either. but her dogs are beautiful.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have to presume you both have a reason. Could you share it (providing it is first hand of course).
[/B][/QUOTE]


I was wondering the same ? 
I love Tajon and one day I hope for a little boy! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I would not have posted it if it was not first hand. And I will only talk about it via PM's... if at all.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 22 2009, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795412


> I would not have posted it if it was not first hand. And I will only talk about it via PM's... if at all.[/B]


I wont pm you, it's none of my business. Was just wondering is all.'


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 22 2009, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795412


> I would not have posted it if it was not first hand. And I will only talk about it via PM's... if at all.[/B]


I don't think it is fair to post that you would not buy from Tajon and then not explain why, expect for via PM. For new members researching breeders and looking for peoples' experiences with Tajon, that comment doesn't help anyone. I am not trying to be rude, but as I was going through that experience not too long ago, an explanation would be much more helpful.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Joe's rules allow for people to talk about their first hand negative experiences (as well as positive ones) but does not require that someone talk about them in the forum. I think it's perfectly acceptable that someone chooses to voice the fact that they would not purchase (or, on the flip side, would purchase) from a specific person but not list the reasons. For me, just knowing that someone wouldn't work with a specific person is just the same as someone saying they would but then not elaborating. If someone really wants to follow up on either a negative or a positive then they can utilize PMs 

I have no personal experience with this breeder but do think that Paddy, Uno, and Soda are adorable!


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 22 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795475


> Joe's rules allow for people to talk about their first hand negative experiences (as well as positive ones) but does not require that someone talk about them in the forum. I think it's perfectly acceptable that someone chooses to voice the fact that they would not purchase (or, on the flip side, would purchase) from a specific person but not list the reasons. For me, just knowing that someone wouldn't work with a specific person is just the same as someone saying they would but then not elaborating. If someone really wants to follow up on either a negative or a positive then they can utilize PMs
> 
> I have no personal experience with this breeder but do think that Paddy, Uno, and Soda are adorable![/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ Jun 22 2009, 05:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795462


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 22 2009, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795412





> I would not have posted it if it was not first hand. And I will only talk about it via PM's... if at all.[/B]


I don't think it is fair to post that you would not buy from Tajon and then not explain why, expect for via PM. For new members researching breeders and looking for peoples' experiences with Tajon, that comment doesn't help anyone. I am not trying to be rude, but as I was going through that experience not too long ago, an explanation would be much more helpful. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I think that just Crystal's statement alone is good enough to make me understand just what she said. It is apparent that she does not want to talk about it but lets us know she was not satisfied. This is a very hard thing to do........I know, been there and done that~~Please take it as just what she said and no more. I hope you understand, I do~~We are not out to ruin someone's career but there are problems out there and some people do experience the bad side of a breeder or in my case, the person that I bought my dog from. We learn and move on.....I think Crystal is very brave to make the statement!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think Ta-Jon pups are beautiful. Almost a year ago I talked with Tammy a couple of times through email about her show/breeding program & her puppies and I had a very pleasant experience dealing with her. Based on the information I have about her, I would not hesitate to get a puppy from her.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jun 22 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795500


> I think that just Crystal's statement alone is good enough to make me understand just what she said. It is apparent that she does not want to talk about it but lets us know she was not satisfied. This is a very hard thing to do........I know, been there and done that~~Please take it as just what she said and no more. I hope you understand, I do~~We are not out to ruin someone's career but there are problems out there and some people do experience the bad side of a breeder or in my case, the person that I bought my dog from. We learn and move on.....I think Crystal is very brave to make the statement!!!![/B]


I understand that it would be hard to post there was a problem, it definitely takes courage-- I can't even imagine going through a situation with a breeder that was less than pleasing, as I haven't. So I am not trying to bully anyone at all!  

But I also don't think that sharing details will ruin someone's career more than just posting "I would not buy from them". 

I am not trying to downplay anything, but what if her negative experience wouldn't be a deal-breaker for me? Instead, now I would just steer away from Tajon because of my fear of a number of negative things that may have happened. On the flip side, maybe her description would make me confident Tajon is not the breeder for me-- either way, there would be more clarity. Especially since I have not found any other negative reviews of Tajon on SM (in my search for a puppy).

I respect Crystal's decision not to share, but at the same time, I don't think it necessarily serves future buyers in the best way.

Regardless, from the pictures I have seen of Tajon malteses, they are all very beautiful :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ Jun 22 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795505


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jun 22 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795500





> I think that just Crystal's statement alone is good enough to make me understand just what she said. It is apparent that she does not want to talk about it but lets us know she was not satisfied. This is a very hard thing to do........I know, been there and done that~~Please take it as just what she said and no more. I hope you understand, I do~~We are not out to ruin someone's career but there are problems out there and some people do experience the bad side of a breeder or in my case, the person that I bought my dog from. We learn and move on.....I think Crystal is very brave to make the statement!!!![/B]


I understand that it would be hard to post there was a problem, it definitely takes courage-- I can't even imagine going through a situation with a breeder that was less than pleasing, as I haven't. So I am not trying to bully anyone at all!  

But I also don't think that sharing details will ruin someone's career more than just posting "I would not buy from them". 

I am not trying to downplay anything, but what if her negative experience wouldn't be a deal-breaker for me? Instead, now I would just steer away from Tajon because of my fear of a number of negative things that may have happened. On the flip side, maybe her description would make me confident Tajon is not the breeder for me-- either way, there would be more clarity. Especially since I have not found any other negative reviews of Tajon on SM (in my search for a puppy).

I respect Crystal's decision not to share, but at the same time, I don't think it necessarily serves future buyers in the best way.

Regardless, from the pictures I have seen of Tajon malteses, they are all very beautiful :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Dont worry J, I dont think you came across as a bully at all. You are a very sweet and nice person.  I think your points are very valid and reasonable, and I know you have the best intentions. :thumbsup: 
I also think that Crystal has a valid point in stating her honest opinion and the right to remain private about her reasons. She is reasonable too. I think you both are trying to do the right thing in the nicest, most considerate way possible. It just happens to be a rather awkward spot. So..I guess PMs are probably better in this particular situation.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ Jun 22 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795505


> I respect Crystal's decision not to share, but at the same time, I don't think it necessarily serves future buyers in the best way.[/B]


I honestly hesitate to get into this discussion, :smheat: but I just have to disagree. I think future buyers have to remember that coming to a public forum such as this one also puts them on a spotlight with breeders. I have heard complaints from breeders about this website and this forum in particular. Many breeders are concerned about that one person who may have a private disagreement with them and take it public. One voice here can be very powerful and it is not easy for them to respond. I have heard that some have considered refusing to sell a dog to people who post here. In fact, I was specifically warned that I should consider my own participation here. And I like to think that I am careful about what I say. 

I liken it to a website called Rate My Professor. Like Spoiled Maltese, Rate My Professor has a reputation among my colleagues. Many faculty abhor it. I tend to take a more balanced view. As an instructor at a college, I know that my students post there. I can go see what they post. They get to post anonymously. However, having had those students in my class I can often tell who is saying what. I have been lucky with that site. But I have had colleagues who have been targeted by a disgruntled student. It is not easy to have your reputation out there hinged on one unhappy person. Often there is very little you can do to respond. 

To me this is the age of the internet. We have to deal with the public nature of it. However, as I often remind my students, it is important to remember that what you say online can have broad implications for someone's reputation as well as your own. 

I respect the right of people to discuss their personal situations, but I think there are a lot of reasons why some of these type of questions are best addressed in a more private way. Often those conversations belong it a more one on one discussion so that the message is communicated in a way that allows for more nuance.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jun 23 2009, 12:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795669


> I have heard complaints from breeders about this website and this forum in particular. Many breeders are concerned about that one person who may have a private disagreement with them and take it public. I have heard that some have considered refusing to sell a dog to people who post here. In fact, I was specifically warned that I should consider my own participation here.[/B]


The large majority of known reputable breeder posts here are singing the praises of this breeder or that one and I'd warrant the internet has also permanently increased their puppy customer base/admiration committee far beyond what it would be if there was no internet. I understand what you are saying and that its not you saying it but for anyone to directly slam this forum or say they are not selling puppies to people who post here is ridiculous and frankly a red flag that they are either paranoid or have something to hide. I don't see anyone complaining when post after post sends maltese puppy seekers their way. 

It makes me sad that someone cannot discreetly and without malice say I would not recommend based on my personal experience without a bunch of posts following it giving out reprimands or asking for full disclosure however nicely worded. Maybe its stuff like this that caused that Tennessee was it supposedly reputable breeder Jennifer Somebody to get away with what she was doing a few years back. People here shouldn't have to be afraid to say their experience was less than perfection. It makes me wonder how many have kept silent knowing its a big mess to post anything vaguely negative here. 

Again, I am not taking issue with you Cloud but the idea that being a poster to this board or on a hot topic thread might make one of us an unsavory choice for a potential pup.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 23 2009, 02:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795676


> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jun 23 2009, 12:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795669





> I have heard complaints from breeders about this website and this forum in particular. Many breeders are concerned about that one person who may have a private disagreement with them and take it public. I have heard that some have considered refusing to sell a dog to people who post here. In fact, I was specifically warned that I should consider my own participation here.[/B]


The large majority of known reputable breeder posts here are singing the praises of this breeder or that one and I'd warrant the internet has also permanently increased their puppy customer base/admiration committee far beyond what it would be if there was no internet. I understand what you are saying and that it's not you saying it but for anyone to directly slam this forum or say they are not selling puppies to people who post here is ridiculous and frankly a red flag that they are either paranoid or have something to hide. I don't see anyone complaining when post after post sends maltese puppy seekers their way. 

It makes me sad that someone cannot discreetly and without malice say I would not recommend based on my personal experience without a bunch of posts following it giving out reprimands or asking for full disclosure however nicely worded. Maybe its stuff like this that caused that Tennessee was it supposedly reputable breeder Jennifer Somebody to get away with what she was doing a few years back. People here shouldn't have to be afraid to say their experience was less than perfection. It makes me wonder how many have kept silent knowing it's a big mess to post anything vaguely negative here. 

Again, I am not taking issue with you Cloud but the idea that being a poster to this board or on a hot topic thread might make one of us an unsavory choice for a potential pup.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I am not saying people should discuss their experience if they don't feel comfortable, this is their right.
All I am saying is when you say you wouldn't buy from a certain breeder then say I will not discuss it here , maybe in a p.m. if that? People of course will wonder ?
Why post that and not explain and say maybe you will or not in a p.m. :huh: 
Crystal has every right to post what she did, as I have the right to disagree with it, this is all I am saying.
I have no one on one experience with any breeder, I have talked to Tammy and she was sweet and always answers your questions and I love her dogs.
I don't think any opinion or two can ruin it for others. I think breeders all make a mistake or two along the way and sometimes one's experience is different from someone's else's . I mean in my life a lot is based on references. Vets, home improvement people, appliances , cars. For my most important choice, buying a puppy , yes I want references .
It's an opinion on an experience good or bad, again if the person isn't comfortable then they shouldn't post about it.
JMHO


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

My Moxie came from Tajon and the whole experience with Tammy was great. Moxie arrived to me a very happy spoiled little girl. LOL She's been wonderful. You can see pics of her in my signature and link.

Also, I brought Moxie to a groomer here in Connecticut and he asked where I got her. I told him about Tammy and he knew exactly who she was and said he loves her dogs. He even called her up to tell her personally how beautiful Moxie is which surprised me.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I bought a boy puppy from Tammy I named Sheldon before I found Casanova. I had him for one month. Sheldon was really cute. Not a baby doll head, but looked alot like a stuffed animal with a short nose and a compact build. He was cute as can be, super agile, super energetic, and SUPER SMART. He learned tricks so much faster than Casanova ever will. 

Unfortunately Sheldon was really nippy and he nipped me constantly, at times breaking the skin on my heels and hands. We had a trainer come for private lessons and she always said he was a "wild man." Keep in mind this is only ONE puppy and I do realize nipping is a puppy behavior and that it's quite possible he would have outgrown it. But that was my experience with Sheldon. I couldn't move around the house without him nipping me and I practiced every technique the trainer taught me. I struggled alot being confused about the right thing to do, but ultimately he was not the right fit for ME. Doesn't mean he is not right for someone else and I think of him often hoping that he is in a good home where he is the person's perfect puppy.

I will say that Tammy was v. upstanding when I made the difficult decision. She had me return Sheldon and sent me a check right away. I can also tell that she takes v. good care of her dogs. Sheldon had a totally white face and was a v. clean puppy. I flushed his eyes out twice a day and I could tell he was totally used to it from Tammy. Not every reputable breeder takes such good care of their dogs. Anyway, that's my experience with ONE Tajon puppy. I'm sure there are plenty of Tajon pups who do not nip, and I'm sure not everyone minds if a puppy nips them. Hope this helps someone looking for a puppy...

Here's a picture of Sheldon with my "Yorkie" webkinz...I always thought he was the most adorable boy and hated to return him...I also think *Paddy, Soda, and Roo are all gorgeous :wub: :wub: :wub: and sound like the sweetest pups.* So...I hope I'm making it clear. I had ONE experience. And in the end, he probably went to the perfect home for him and I found the pup that was perfect for me.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't usually get involved in these topics but I would just like to say that in life, *You can please some of the people all of the time and all of the people some of the time but you cannot please all the people all the time.*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 23 2009, 07:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795703


> I bought a boy puppy from Tammy I named Sheldon before I found Casanova.  I had him for one month. Sheldon was really cute. Not a baby doll head, but looked alot like a stuffed animal with a short nose and a compact build. He was cute as can be, super agile, super energetic, and SUPER SMART. He learned tricks so much faster than Casanova ever will.
> 
> Unfortunately Sheldon was really nippy and he nipped me constantly, at times breaking the skin on my heels and hands. We had a trainer come for private lessons and she always said he was a "wild man." Keep in mind this is only ONE puppy and I do realize nipping is a puppy behavior and that it's quite possible he would have outgrown it. But that was my experience with Sheldon. I couldn't move around the house without him nipping me and I practiced every technique the trainer taught me. I struggled alot being confused about the right thing to do, but ultimately he was not the right fit for ME. Doesn't mean he is not right for someone else and I think of him often hoping that he is in a good home where he is the person's perfect puppy.
> 
> ...


You know, the little Tajon baby is precious but you ended up with the baby that was meant for you~~~He is PERFECT for you and the little Tajon pup is with the Mom he was suppose to be with!!! I LOVE Cassanova!!!!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 23 2009, 08:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795703


> I bought a boy puppy from Tammy I named Sheldon before I found Casanova. I had him for one month. Sheldon was really cute. Not a baby doll head, but looked alot like a stuffed animal with a short nose and a compact build. He was cute as can be, super agile, super energetic, and SUPER SMART. He learned tricks so much faster than Casanova ever will.
> 
> Unfortunately Sheldon was really nippy and he nipped me constantly, at times breaking the skin on my heels and hands. We had a trainer come for private lessons and she always said he was a "wild man." Keep in mind this is only ONE puppy and I do realize nipping is a puppy behavior and that it's quite possible he would have outgrown it. But that was my experience with Sheldon. I couldn't move around the house without him nipping me and I practiced every technique the trainer taught me. I struggled alot being confused about the right thing to do, but ultimately he was not the right fit for ME. Doesn't mean he is not right for someone else and I think of him often hoping that he is in a good home where he is the person's perfect puppy.
> 
> ...



aww that must have been a hard decision to give back sheldon, but it was the right choice for you and him. sometimes it's just not meant to be. and now you have casanova who seems like a match made in heaven for you! he seems like the sweetest little boy, and he's absolutely one of my favourite malteses to look at :wub: 

i think sheldon was the puppy that reminded me so much of paddy in his puppy pics. i used to stare at his pictures on tammy's website haha. it's too bad he was so nippy. i wonder if his new owner has been able to correct that. thankfully, paddy isn't nippy at all


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ Jun 21 2009, 12:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794660


> Can anyone give references about Tajon Maltese Breeder. I am thinking about a puppy from her. Any advice will be appreciated.[/B]


From everything I've heard, she has an excellent reputation. My very good friend has a lovely Ta-Jon doglet that is not only handsome, but sweet tempered. 

Have you made your decision yet as to where you will be getting your furbaby? I applaud your research!!! So happy you knew better than to look in a petstore (aka puppymill dog)


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

I like hearing both sides of the coin on any known breeder. I think whats really imperative is that the breeder does his/her absolute best to match the right dog personality with the right people personality- I think most really try to find a good fit. When consulting with any breeder after all your other questions are answered ask as many questions as possible to determine the temperament of the pup in relation to the temperament you want and expect and what would be a good match for your family. Please keep us posted we'd love to know of your future pup.


----------



## stephaniec (Apr 14, 2009)

I am just catching up on some message boards and saw this post and thought I would add my two cents...I got Milo from Tammy at the end of April and I had no problems with her. She was very helpful and Milo came to me a very happy well cared for puppy. I was just looking at the new puppies she has listed and wish I could get another one!


----------

